# Cat in Wheeling, WV



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

The vet office called today to see if I would adopt a cat they have, but I sadly had to say no because I just can't afford another cat-child. I forgot to ask for more information about her, but they said she is black, weighs 15 pounds, is declawed, very affectionate, and she has "happy feet". A client who couldn't care for her pets any more left her there for adoption. And I forgor to ask her age.

If anyone is interested in giving her a loving home, she is at Town & Country Animal Hospital, 304-242-9575. She sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------

